# Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic...



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

I know the Stage 2 title is not technically correct, but sine most people around here know it as such I am going to use it. My car is on the left with the Stage 2 Ultinon HID's, and Renzo is on the right with Stage 1 HID's...you can see the difference in color very well....

Sean











[Modified by EuroStyle, 8:58 AM 12-3-2001]


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

i just dont understand that...put fake xenon color into a real HID light source? Its as if a woman had a pair of incredible ummm...headlamps naturally, then had them removed and then a set of sillicones put in their place...strange.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (HIDGolf)*

It is not fake color...the stage 1 uses a 4300*k bulb and you get the white light, but the stage 2 uses as 6000*k bulb which is brighter and gives off a slightly different color that tend to have a purpleish hue to it. The glass on the stage 2 bulb is cyrstal clear, it is the better gas that gives off that color. They really are brighter and being in a projector next to the corrado with regular housings also made a difference when we drove home in the darkness last nite since he blinded everyone and I didn't...and next to each other on the highway my beams overpowered his on the road in front of us.....








Sean


[Modified by EuroStyle, 10:14 AM 12-3-2001]


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

does he have euros? Yes I bet you guys did overpower everything on the road, so what. The HIDs I had in my 7inch A2 lamps were brighter than a MB E-class HID. But the pattern was horrible, I cant imagine yours is much better. I am trading my kit with Cullen for some euro pieces and Im looking forward for my Hella Triple HIDs for my Golf IV at 15% above cost to build.!







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (HIDGolf)*

He has NA spec BMW lamps...I have Hella DE projectors and the beam is perfect and very non-offensive. From reading your other post you had your HID's in a non projector housing so yes, I assume your beam was horrible like his and you too blinded everyone.....








Sean


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

well, Ive installed HIDs into halogen projectors at work, and it doesnt work either.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, Ive installed HIDs into halogen projectors at work, and it doesnt work either.[HR][/HR]​








Sean


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

plain and simple, xenon bulbs go in xenon lamps and halogens go in halogen lamps. If you put one in the other, your asking for trouble.


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (HIDGolf)*

The projector used by Hella, at leat in europe, is the same design in HID or Halogen form, so the light pattern will not be effected. US lamps are a different story all together. I confirmed this by speaking with a Hella rep in Europe....the phone bill was a little out of control, but I wanted to make sure before I spent the money on the HID kit. Sure enough, the install went well and the beam pattern is correct. I just passed NY inspoection with it, and they have a glare meter for HID cars that allows them to check aim. The guy said I was the first retro fit HID car to pass since the glare did not set the metter off any more than an OEM set up did. None of the other people had them in a projector. He was so impressed he said he would look the other way on the fact that I have e-code lights, not DOT. I was happy....








Sean


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

what was the Hella contacts name? I work for Hella Lighting Corp of NA.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

We (hella) are designing a halogen and HID lamp for Chrysler right now, it uses a 70mm DE projector for low and FF reflector for HI. The halogen and HID projectors are indeed different. The reflectors behind the projectors are different depths, different shapes, different openings, even a different finish to the reflector.


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

oh by the way, US HID laws are very unrestricted, so you passing a SAE HID glare requirement does not mean you have a good pattern. Have you seen the pattern on the new Envoy? Yuk.
also not having self leveling and headlamp washers for a HID setup is not required in the US, but for the rest of the world, its mandatory, have you ever been in front of a us acura TL w/ dirty lenses? the glare is horrible. 
Currently, once the Ford/Firestone ordeal is over, the SAE HID standards maybe upgraded to ECE standards, you may not be able to pass your inspection in a few years.


----------



## t r o p i c (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

Are these the 90mm projectors you're talking about? I've seen a '00 Civic with a set of Hella 90mm projectors with an HID retrofitted inside the headlamp. The beam pattern is really good. The cutoff is razor sharp and no hot spots.










[Modified by t r o p i c, 3:11 PM 12-5-2001]


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (t r o p i c)*

no those are not in his quad lamps, but you can buy those w/ HIDs from hella, are you sure it wasnt the HID setup?


----------



## t r o p i c (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (HIDGolf)*

I'm not sure what type of setup it was. But it looks like a lot of custom work done to the headlamp. I wish i had a pic to post. What he did was that he bought an aftermarket headlamp with H3 projectors and replaced them with the Hellas. Looked really good. 
This is what the lamp looked like that he used, which was cool because it had highbeams that he would have lost if he put HIDs in his 9003 lamps.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]plain and simple, xenon bulbs go in xenon lamps and halogens go in halogen lamps. If you put one in the other, your asking for trouble.[HR][/HR]​Well I agree you will NEVER ever get the full potential out of a HID bulb when it is stuck into a halogen optics, but I dunno if I would express myself as asking for trouble.
I would wanna compare it with putting a VR6 into an A1 chassis or something of that sort you MIGHT be asking for touble if you don't watch what you do and do some research. But it is possible to achieve a quite normal result with the right parts and some knowledge/experience of HID.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The projector used by Hella, at leat in europe, is the same design in HID or Halogen form, so the light pattern will not be effected.[HR][/HR]​Now this statement is NOT true!
What is true is that halogen and HID projectors are MORE similair than halogen and HID NON projectors optics, but by no means are they same in design, unless you want to generalize and say MOST optics are same in design which they essentially are to some extent!
quote:[HR][/HR]US lamps are a different story all together. I confirmed this by speaking with a Hella rep in Europe....the phone bill was a little out of control, but I wanted to make sure before I spent the money on the HID kit.[HR][/HR]​Well sad to say alot of people even working in the field are not as into these details as some fanatics, does this sound weird? Well let me explain again, I am sure there is NOONE at either VW AG or VW of America who is an EXPERT on putting an VR6 into an older chassis, or making a non AWD VW into an AWD VW, yes someone wokring there might have such a hobby and know alot, but what I am saying is noone there has this info due to his job. Well all this RETRO stuff is similair you are talking about a setup that was NEVER intended to leave ANY factory not HELLA nor VW. Hence who ever you will speak to at Hella or VW or whatever will not grasp the concept totally unless it is a person with interest in the field. We have some here at Vortex (I am NOT an light. industry employee myself!) and at other forums like the Phillips forums.
I am not saying the Hella contact doesn't know his/her stuff I am saying the given topic is NOT his/her "stuff" or topic, they have no experience in this.
quote:[HR][/HR]Sure enough, the install went well and the beam pattern is correct. I just passed NY inspoection with it, and they have a glare meter for HID cars that allows them to check aim. The guy said I was the first retro fit HID car to pass since the glare did not set the metter off any more than an OEM set up did. None of the other people had them in a projector. He was so impressed he said he would look the other way on the fact that I have e-code lights, not DOT. I was happy....







.[HR][/HR]​Well I was gonna start this with mentioning the E-code vs. DOT but I see you already commented, good 'cuz I can never keep up on which state allowes it or not. Now on this I have several comments.
#1 If the guy is "willing to look the other way" about the DOT issue, this would indicate that NY requires DOT not E-cope?? Well if so, your setup should not give even close to the beam pattern required regardless if its a HID or not?!
#2 The fact that it IS a E-code should be grounds for not approving it (IF that is the requirement in NY?)
#3 You have HID bulbs in a setup that is NOT inteded for it, this should never be passed by any inspection regardless how well or bad the beam pattern is.
Back to my comparison, a V12 engine in an A1 Rabbit should not pass regardless of how good it handles








DON'T GET ME WRONG!!
I am NOT (not at all) trying to bash YOU or your setup, rather the statements in the begining where not true, and the statement about how the inspection (who looks the other way) approves your setup does not prove anything that was discussed, other than your HID setup seems to one of the better RETRO ones.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (t r o p i c)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'm not sure what type of setup it was. But it looks like a lot of custom work done to the headlamp. I wish i had a pic to post. What he did was that he bought an aftermarket headlamp with H3 projectors and replaced them with the Hellas. Looked really good. 
This is what the lamp looked like that he used, which was cool because it had highbeams that he would have lost if he put HIDs in his 9003 lamps.







[HR][/HR]​Those taiwan projector headlights straight out sux sorry but they do!
Read the Philips forum! Also I have first hand experience from a Mustang setup like that! They are NOTHING to recomend even more so with HID!!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]. US lamps are a different story all together. I confirmed this by speaking with a Hella rep in Europe....the phone bill was a little out of control, but I wanted to make sure before I spent the money on the HID kit. [HR][/HR]​I just wanted to add on the US lamps, there are US Halo and US HID lamps they also differm and yes they are both different from their EURO counterparts!
Not sure why you where talking to a EUROPEAN rep though 'cuz the retrofitting of HID into HALO optics is ALOT ALOT more used in the US and experience of such can be found ALOT more there than here (europe) on the given topic!! Because you can be 99% certain that you will NOT pass inspection which is done it just about ALL the Euro countries every year with "homemade" HID retros, that is why the "plug-n-play" setup from the UK is gaining popularity in Europe, you can swap so easily for that "special" check up day








When I say HOMEMADE I want to diferentiate from the LEGAL retro kits available from Hella and Projektzwo!


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (t r o p i c)*

thats the new civic, right? finally, someone with some common sense.


----------



## t r o p i c (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (Cullen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Those taiwan projector headlights straight out sux sorry but they do!
Read the Philips forum! Also I have first hand experience from a Mustang setup like that! They are NOTHING to recomend even more so with HID!![HR][/HR]​Yeah, that's what the guy said. The H3 projector had a diffused look. I'm not sure what he ment by that. But he got the lamp because it had a high beam. He replaced the crappy H3 projector with a Hella 90mm projector


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (t r o p i c)*

Well, there are too many comments in here to follow, but in general e0code is illegal anywhere in the US....DOT must be run by all cars. Also, the projectors shown above that the guy retrofitte to the Hinda are good for HID while the Hella DE projectors I have are not? I really disagree....the reason my set up is not blinding id that the outer glass is an e-code design, which gives the sharp cut off and no vertical glare which would arise with normal reflecors (non-projector). If you look, the picture shows a projector that is not e-code since it is smooth glass with no lines of diffusion in it. Also, if you take apart the Hella HID projector and halogen projector you will find the design is very close..maybe not 100% ideal for a purist like yourseflf (I mean this in a good way Cullen...) but from a design limit I am sure it is within a positive range. Also, the Pzwo kits are the same idea as retrofitting halogen DE projectors becasue as far as I know they do not mkae their own products but rather rebadge the Hella kit. The projector set up I have is the same as the Pzwo ones, both made by Hella and say Hella on them, so when you mention above that the Hella & Pzwo kit retrokits are OK you are actaully saying my set up is Ok since they do use the same design for the housing...I called and asked Hella. The only difference is the bulb type they are set up to accept. I think this forum is great exactly becasue of discusisons like this. HID is a new field and there are many unknowns, so the only way to learn is through discussions like this......
Sean










[Modified by EuroStyle, 9:23 PM 12-6-2001]


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

EuroStyle---
Could you please explain exactly how you made HID's out of those lights, I have a friend who put those lights on a jetta A3 and he wants to put HID's.
Thanks
And by the way there is a huge difference in Euro spec HID's and US ones.


----------



## t r o p i c (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR] are you sure it wasnt the HID setup?[HR][/HR]​Now that I thought about it, I think he did. I was looking at a Hella catalog and saw the Xenon and halogen versions of the 90mm projector. They look simular but different part numbers. I don't what version posted in that pic.
1DL 008 609-811 Xenon headlight low beam, halogen high beam and clearance light 
1DL 008 609-831 Xenon headlight low beam, halogen high beam and signal light 
1DL 008 609-851 Halogen headlight low beam, halogen high beam and clearance light
1DL 008 609-871 Halogen headlight low beam, halogen high beam and signal light


----------



## t r o p i c (Apr 18, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

Sean,
The color is sweet, very oem looking. Most retrofits i see are an ugly green.


----------



## mumag (Feb 21, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (Cullen)*

I am going to install these with Hella hid kit this weekend.I will post pictures.


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (Giancarlo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]EuroStyle---
Could you please explain exactly how you made HID's out of those lights, I have a friend who put those lights on a jetta A3 and he wants to put HID's.
Thanks
And by the way there is a huge difference in Euro spec HID's and US ones. [HR][/HR]​Well if you want HID kit from people who know what they are dealing with and who has been involved with Hella & Philips since the start of the HID I suggest that you look into this:
http://www.autolamps-online.com/gasdischarge/index.htm 
Why do I refer you to them?
Well ask anyone on vortex and I hope they will confirm that I am here to share whatever I know, since I don't know much about engines I try to stay out of that








So they have a 100% plug-n-play kit, they back up their product with support and technical know how not to be found anywhere else on the net seriously, I have dealt with them and I can be quite safe to say they KNOW!, shortly Nick who is in charge knows what he talks about and supports you with info unlike alot of companies out there even mentioned here.
They offer free shipping worldwide.
They are not telling you something that isn't like it is!
If you have ANY question about their products please feel free to ask, either them or me I will gladly answer anything I can.
You can IM or email me or post here all up to you!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (t r o p i c)*

quote:[HR][/HR] are you sure it wasnt the HID setup?
Now that I thought about it, I think he did. I was looking at a Hella catalog and saw the Xenon and halogen versions of the 90mm projector. They look simular but different part numbers. I don't what version posted in that pic.
1DL 008 609-811 Xenon headlight low beam, halogen high beam and clearance light 
1DL 008 609-831 Xenon headlight low beam, halogen high beam and signal light 
1DL 008 609-851 Halogen headlight low beam, halogen high beam and clearance light
1DL 008 609-871 Halogen headlight low beam, halogen high beam and signal light[HR][/HR]​Yeah but none of those are installed in any G III setup from any company!
Unless you swap the optics yourself they would be Halogen!


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, there are too many comments in here to follow, but in general e0code is illegal anywhere in the US....DOT must be run by all cars.[HR][/HR]​Very untrue, I'm in europe and I don't even have a car registered currently in the US but there are several states that accept E-coded light!
As I don't know the states off the top of my head: http://fmvss108.tripod.com/statelaws.htm 

quote:[HR][/HR]Also, the projectors shown above that the guy retrofitte to the Hinda are good for HID while the Hella DE projectors I have are not? I really disagree.....[HR][/HR]​I dunno what you are saying?? I said those APC projectors aren't good for ANYTHING!
What I also am saying is that you will NEVER EVER get the full potential of the HID bulb out of a halogen optics.

quote:[HR][/HR]the reason my set up is not blinding id that the outer glass is an e-code design, which gives the sharp cut off and no vertical glare which would arise with normal reflecors (non-projector). If you look, the picture shows a projector that is not e-code since it is smooth glass with no lines of diffusion in it. Also, if you take apart the Hella HID projector and halogen projector you will find the design is very close..maybe not 100% ideal for a purist like yourseflf (I mean this in a good way Cullen...) .....[HR][/HR]​Well I am NOT trying to be a purist then I wouldn't drive around with HIDs in non HID optics, I am trying to differ between your current statement "close" and your previous statement "same"









quote:[HR][/HR]but from a design limit I am sure it is within a positive range. Also, the Pzwo kits are the same idea as retrofitting halogen DE projectors becasue as far as I know they do not mkae their own products but rather rebadge the Hella kit. The projector set up I have is the same as the Pzwo ones, both made by Hella and say Hella on them, so when you mention above that the Hella & Pzwo kit retrokits are OK you are actaully saying my set up is Ok since they do use the same design for the housing...I called and asked Hella......[HR][/HR]​Yes you have the same optics but noone is selling the setup YOU have with HID in it!
Projektzwo is using Hellas and they are not rebadging anything it SAYS Hella on them but unlike your setup they are NOT offering a HID kit for the A3 Golf, but rather the what you want to call the EuroVan and the MkIV Golf, and for this they are using HID optics, NOT retrofitted HID bulbs in optics intended for a halo bulb! Please do not mix up the concept of installing a remanufactured HID bulb (or HID bulb w/adapter) into a halogen optics and HID optics with HID bulb! The later is what Hella and Projektzwo are doing.
See links at the bottom!
quote:[HR][/HR]The only difference is the bulb type they are set up to accept. I think this forum is great exactly becasue of discusisons like this. HID is a new field and there are many unknowns, so the only way to learn is through discussions like this............[HR][/HR]​Well #1 the bulbs are different and the optics are, I believe that you or/and the person you contacted at Hella misunderstood each other, as I stated before none of the respeted companies mentioned in my post deal with RETROFITTING HID bulbs into any Halogen optics of any sort, there are markings on a HID optics not to be found on a Halogen optics, which already at that would create a problem with TÜV!
#2 HID is NOT that new of a topic, it has been 10+ years on cars, and longer than that in avaiation, just take a hold of a ballast and you can tell it is built like it was intended for NASA!







Also what IS relatively new is retrofitting HID bulbs into HALOGEN optics.
All I am trying to inform you and other is:
There are difference between HID and HALO optocs, and you can NEVER overcome that without using HID optics!

LAST but NOT LEAST!
Projektzwo headlights: http://www.projektzwo.de/cgi-bin/e-shop.pl?htmldatei=vw.html 
With or with OUT HID setups but different optics according just as HELLA offers them!
I am not positive that all the pics on the Projektzwo site matches the text but it states clearly what they sell and as all the products of these companies are TüV approved there is no question if they have HID optics or not!


[Modified by Cullen, 10:46 AM 12-7-2001]


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (Giancarlo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
And by the way there is a huge difference in Euro spec HID's and US ones. [HR][/HR]​There are Euro spec factory HID and US spec factory HID, but legal in respective areas, but then you have the retrofitted setup (NOT STREET LEGAL ANYWHERE really) put into US spec halogen setup (not good at all)
and into EURO spec halogen setup (better but still not legal)


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (t r o p i c)*

quote:[HR][/HR] are you sure it wasnt the HID setup?
Now that I thought about it, I think he did. I was looking at a Hella catalog and saw the Xenon and halogen versions of the 90mm projector. They look simular but different part numbers. I don't what version posted in that pic.
1DL 008 609-811 Xenon headlight low beam, halogen high beam and clearance light 
1DL 008 609-831 Xenon headlight low beam, halogen high beam and signal light 
1DL 008 609-851 Halogen headlight low beam, halogen high beam and clearance light
1DL 008 609-871 Halogen headlight low beam, halogen high beam and signal light[HR][/HR]​If you are refering to the setup pictured on the A3 Golf then NO because the 90mm optics also used in the GIV setup by Hella, also uses these :








And indeed the Xenon/HID and the halo version in next into identical *externally to the eye!!* but really they are not.

But this G III that has been shown in this thread uses a Hella optics originally fitted to the earlier BMW 3 series the e30.
(as you can see quite an old setup actually)








That is why there is also this smoked version around..for the G III


----------



## 2035cc16v (May 18, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, Ive installed HIDs into halogen projectors at work, and it doesnt work either.[HR][/HR]​Cullen care to shed some input on this???


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (2035cc16v)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, Ive installed HIDs into halogen projectors at work, and it doesnt work either.
Cullen care to shed some input on this???








[HR][/HR]​Who's words are they??


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (HIDGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well, Ive installed HIDs into halogen projectors at work, and it doesnt work either.[HR][/HR]​HIDGolf what do you mean?


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (Cullen)*

well isnt it a good thing i was bored and decided to look at threads started by sean.
I am the owner of the yellow rado...yes there is lots of glare. But aNYTHING was better than the US spec rado lights.
Sean, your beam also overpowered mine cause mine are so misaligned that the glare is whats really lighting up the road and not the beam.
Unfortunately, aftermarket lighting for the rado is scarce. Since they only really make Euros, I decided to go a different route and mount BMW 3-series lights with HID's. Although im not getting the maximum output because im not using an HID bulb with an HID lamp, but my goal isnt to get the maximum output of the bulbs, but to improve my dismal stock lighting.
Comments? Feel free to post em


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (BLUE NRG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well isnt it a good thing i was bored and decided to look at threads started by sean.
I am the owner of the yellow rado...yes there is lots of glare. But aNYTHING was better than the US spec rado lights.
Sean, your beam also overpowered mine cause mine are so misaligned that the glare is whats really lighting up the road and not the beam.
Unfortunately, aftermarket lighting for the rado is scarce. Since they only really make Euros, I decided to go a different route and mount BMW 3-series lights with HID's. Although im not getting the maximum output because im not using an HID bulb with an HID lamp, but my goal isnt to get the maximum output of the bulbs, but to improve my dismal stock lighting.
Comments? Feel free to post em[HR][/HR]​
I am all for retrofitting though you might get the impression I'm not







I just don't wanna deny the fact that it IS a compromise, but done correctly is does make GOOD improvements.


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (Cullen)*

Well sure it's a compromise. It custom work with parts not even made by VW. So you just have to work with what's given to you.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (BLUE NRG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well sure it's a compromise. It custom work with parts not even made by VW. So you just have to work with what's given to you.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Well none of the lighting stuff are ever made by the car manufacturer


----------



## BLUE NRG (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (Cullen)*

DOH! you know what I mean!


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (BLUE NRG)*

Renzo you are even more of a pioneer since they make so little for the Raddo...
Sean


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (BLUE NRG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]DOH! you know what I mean![HR][/HR]​Just teasing!


----------



## Danny` (Oct 22, 2001)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (EuroStyle)*

quote:[HR][/HR] ... purpleish hue to it. The glass on the stage 2 bulb is cyrstal clear, it is the better gas that gives off that color. [HR][/HR]​
"Better Gas" ?
A better way to put it, would be that the Ultinons have a slightly adjusted salt mixture in the bulb, tuned to make the color more purple/blue-ish. They did all that just to make the color more purple. LoL. Probably so more people buy them?
Anyway, I know what the Ultinons look like. The color is truely beautiful. 
Cool. Dub on!

Dan


----------



## corradokyd (Jun 4, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (Danny`)*

yes....me and renzo both, be thankful all you guys got halfway decent lights to begin with. us raddo owners cant see ANYTHING on us spec lamps and if i were to tape glowsticks to the front of my car id see better. before with the US spec lamps my fog lights were the only way i saw anything. now with the golf rallyes retrofitted in i cant tell weather my fogs are on or off. the thing about Ecode being illegal in the states, i cant see how the Us spec raddo lamps werent illegal! happy to say i no longer suffer blindness at night! another good thing with XXXXX pull out in front of me then go slower than the speed limit im gonna fry their XXXXX!! i hate those XXXXXX!
**********************
PLEASE! the language!
Agree with you on the rest though!








`***********************


[Modified by Cullen, 11:50 PM 12-15-2001]


----------



## Syncronicity (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (corradokyd)*

Actually, lots of states allow E-code lights. Check your DMV state website....


----------



## Cullen (Apr 5, 1999)

*Re: Stage 1 vs. Stage 2 HID Pic... (Syncronicity)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Actually, lots of states allow E-code lights. Check your DMV state website....







[HR][/HR]​ http://fmvss108.tripod.com/statelaws.htm 
Yes I know not all the links there work...


----------

